# Dasher Birthday and Vacation



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

For Dasher's second birthday, Dash and I went for a road trip to visit friends I used to train with in Ohio (where Dora took puppy classes and Belle took classes) and we went to the Cleveland Classic Dog show. It is a giant show with everything- conformation, obedience, and agility. The great thing is I was able to see many old friends and I was so busy chatting, I didn't get in much shopping (good on my wallet at least!)

We had a bit of a hard trip getting up there-rock slide so highway was shut down thru the mountains, speeding ticket-finally getting on the highway, non stop rain, and walking into my friend's house with dogs who got the flu (let's just say border collies get creative!) and it was Dasher's first time staying in a hotel with 6 dogs he just met. He was a trooper but slept the entire way in the car and all night so I think he is playing catch up. He also got to meet a pug for the first time and it was quite a sight as Dash was scared of the pugs- lol! Not sure what it was but he would hide behind me quite quickly. 

He ended up finishing his Open Jumpers title taking a first and getting a leg in excellent while we were up there also taking a first. I was very thrilled with him. We had no refusals with the teeter in standard but we are going over time as Dasher is laying on the teeter as the jumping off scared him previously. I was very proud he got on and tipped it each day and we did it together as a team. Then ran like hell once he did in true havanese fashion  It is something we will work on but I keep being reminded he is a baby dog and it will come with confidence. 

This is a big trial and his first indoor trial on turf and with rubberized contacts (I didnt know what those were but did not care for all the pieces falling off!) and he didn't get stressed or distracted in the ring with all the people either. 

We had a great time and survived the cold too! :smow:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Here is Dasher's open jumpers title q the first day we got there.


Dasher's first leg in excellent jumpers


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher being a bit of a doggy snob. My friend has a blind dog and he kept bumping into Dash so Dash didnt trust any of the cocker spaniels there on out!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bonus- a BC I offered to take home. She is amazing and has an off switch unless you have a squeaker tennis ball!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, he's incredible. I was sitting here applauding him . . . and you. Makes me feel as if mine are simply bumps on logs. Congrats!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!:whoo:


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Amanda, you and Dasher are just amazing! I'm so glad you posted the video; wow. And didn't someone tell me that it's unheard of for a dog to get the OAJ at/before being two yrs old? You two are quite the duo, and I'm guessing the trip was worth the cold, rock slides, etc!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! I am so proud of you and Dasher to say the least. When you called me on Thursday with the great news I was in the car driving to Long Beach and it was the beginning of a WONDERFUL weekend. You two make a great team and I LOVE watching you. I still say I will be watching you from the side line one day soon at the Eukanuba!


----------



## Dr.B (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm so proud of you and Dasher!! :hail:


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Love the pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! You are amazing team and I so enjoy seeing you perform and hearing your stories. :clap2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Amanda! Dasher is awesome!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the videos! I love seeing Dasher (and you) work!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats Amanda and Dasher. You two make a perfect team. I bet you were warm with all those pups in bed with you!!! The pics were great!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congratulations Dasher and Amanda!! Way to goooooooooooo!!

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Videos are great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

WTG Dash & Amanda!!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats to you and Dasher! What an adventure for his second birthday. I had to crack up when I saw all the dogs on your bed. Loved the pics and videos!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks. I was very proud of Dasher. He had a great head start in life so a lot of things that bother other dogs are never an issue and that is a lot different than with Dora and the stress of trials, etc. The only I work I did was pull up my pants if you caught that... embarrassing but I guess it could have been a lot more 

Dash has been relaxing all day and getting ready to go play with some agility buddies tonight!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yipeeee more video's!!!! Congratulations again Amanda, you know how happy and proud I am of the two of you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You were both stunning out there! congrats what a great 2nd bday and vacation!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats. It looks like the two of you had a good time and it's easy to see that you both work really hard on training. He is so handsome.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looked incredible. He's so cute doing all the jumps and weaving through the obstacles. Happy birthday to Dasher! Looks like he had a good time!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby & I are so impressed - she with Dasher - me with both but especially how you really moved! I know I'd never be able to do that! You both did such a great job!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Amanda, all I can say is OMG!!!
I'm so proud of you and Dasher man. Thanks for sharing the videos. 
Vinny, Lulu and cousin Gabby are sending earlickies for his 2nd birthday!
Carole


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting the videos, you guys did GREAT!!!
Congrats!!


----------



## olivedaisychain (Nov 7, 2009)

That was so much fun to watch Dasher rocks!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathie said:


> Abby & I are so impressed - she with Dasher - me with both but especially how you really moved!


Kathie- Do you know my agility trainer? HAHAHA! I think every night in class, I hear "RUN RUN RUN" from her and it isn't directed at Dash but me- lol!:bolt: It is a lot easier to get lost when you are running and the obedience person comes back in me wanting to count the numbers on the course. In my excellent course I got a little lost but quickly found my way!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I was thinking when I watched the video that I would probably lose my way on the course and get us disqualified......lol That must take a lot of concentration to know where to go and to do it quickly!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathie- I think the pants starting to fall down has been the worst for me but I am still waiting to fall! I have seen a lot of handlers run into things or slip and fall and I know it is coming someday.... Let's just hope it isn't on video!!!

My gf who is in one of the pictures jumped a jump with her dog and DQ'ed herself and there was a professional video person on that course!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I am so impressed. Congrats to both of you. You must be so proud!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and Congratulations! I love the pics.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry late to the party. That is amazing Amanda. Way to go Dash. You two are an awesome team.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, Amanda! Your boy is super at agility! You are a fabulous duo and all your hard work has paid off. Congratulations to you and Dash!!!:clap2:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Dasher and Amanda. Looks like you both had a great time. I loved watching the videos (I was thinking I'd get lost too).


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone for being so positive. I am thrilled with Dasher and we have a lot more training and trials together but the success on the way is fun to celebrate. Dash got a cheeseburger which he quickly ripped the bun off to only eat the meat-lol

One of the great things about this trial- well being indoors in Ohio is great this time of year but was the decorations. Since it was a giant show, people went all out and decorated even their crating areas. I took a few title pics with Dash and the grinch has to be my favorite  I am shocked more dogs didn't have issues with that being right at the ring entrance.... Remember how Dash was with the bears!!! but outside his house, everything is safe!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So, how the heck did I miss this thread???

You guys are totally AMAZING! I loved watching the videos. You both make it look so easy. You know, they say that's the sign of a professional (making it look easy when it's not ) You and Dash make me so proud! How exciting to see all your hard work paying off. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Forgot to wish Dashie a belated happy birthday! Tori sends ear lickies!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just catching up on this thread-----WOW! You two looked AMAZING out there Amanda! :clap2: Great job! :clap2:

I loved how you shared the pictures of other dogs too--what a neat thing to see the "personalities" behind your adventure! 

arty:Happy Belated Birthday to the smashingly handsome Dasher man!arty:

That picture of Dash resting with the cat mask on was hilarious!ound: I loved that!:thumb:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Here is Dasher's open jumpers title q the first day we got there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How great, that is wonderful to watch, you both deserve titles!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

good job amanda and dasher!!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Congrats to both of you*

Love that full bed shot...nothing like tons of doggy bed warmers! Congrats to you Amanda...it was your dedication and energy that he learned to trust. Yippee.

Wasn't it just yesterday they were puppies and we learned to doggy dance in Orange County. Wasn't Dashie just a little tiny thing...wasn't that just a minute or so ago...

So fun to have met you on the forum and then in person...and now to be so proud of your accomplishments!


----------

